# Sulcata eggs.



## maui sulcata (Jun 22, 2018)

So my Sulcata gave birth to 21 eggs on the 20th and I have them in the incubator at 88 degrees f.
I opened it to check today and the eggs don’t feel warm candles it and it’s blank just whitish yellow.....aren’t they supposed to feel warm at 88?
I’m running 2 thermometers so it should be pretty accurate.

Also when will I notice veins or anything? Or how can I tell if it’s fertile?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 22, 2018)

Hmmm. Whats the temperature where you are? Your body temp is o/a 98.6 anything less than that will “feel” cooler. Right? More experienced folks using incubators can assist like @Tom , but I’m thinking if u are in Hawaii.. and it’s hot n humid, 88 might not feel warm or hot. Etc.


----------



## maui sulcata (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes Hawaii. I’m super worried lol


----------



## maui sulcata (Jun 22, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm. Whats the temperature where you are? Your body temp is o/a 98.6 anything less than that will “feel” cooler. Right? More experienced folks using incubators can assist like @Tom , but I’m thinking if u are in Hawaii.. and it’s hot n humid, 88 might not feel warm or hot. Etc.



^^^

And thanks for the reply I appreciate it.


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2018)

Never go by feel. Go by what the thermometer says. If you come inside on a freezing winter day and wash your hands in cool water, it will "feel" hot. Alternatively, 85 degree pool water "feels" cold when you roll out of the hot tub and back into the pool.

It will be a couple of weeks for the chalking and probably a month for any veins to show up. I don't bother candling much anymore, and don't put a lot of stock into it. Just incubate them and see how it goes. Don't ever let the temp spike up over 90.


----------



## maui sulcata (Jun 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> Never go by feel. Go by what the thermometer says. If you come inside on a freezing winter day and wash your hands in cool water, it will "feel" hot. Alternatively, 85 degree pool water "feels" cold when you roll out of the hot tub and back into the pool.
> 
> It will be a couple of weeks for the chalking and probably a month for any veins to show up. I don't bother candling much anymore, and don't put a lot of stock into it. Just incubate them and see how it goes. Don't ever let the temp spike up over 90.



Thanks for that information that does make a lot of sense. Also I forgot to add there’s no moisture on the lids is that ok?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> Never go by feel. Go by what the thermometer says. If you come inside on a freezing winter day and wash your hands in cool water, it will "feel" hot. Alternatively, 85 degree pool water "feels" cold when you roll out of the hot tub and back into the pool.
> 
> It will be a couple of weeks for the chalking and probably a month for any veins to show up. I don't bother candling much anymore, and don't put a lot of stock into it. Just incubate them and see how it goes. Don't ever let the temp spike up over 90.




Thanks Tom... i should have continued my thought process there, but i was watching the end of the Serbia vs Switzerland soccer match. That said, agree 100 percent. I was “thinking” that but didnt say that. In fact, it feels cool outside here today with no sun and overcast conditions, but i still wanted to verify our Sullys temps in his outdoor shed. 91 and he’s happy. Trust, but verify with a temp gun.


----------



## maui sulcata (Jun 22, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks Tom... i should have continued my thought process there, but i was watching the end of the Serbia vs Switzerland soccer match. That said, agree 100 percent. I was “thinking” that but didnt say that. In fact, it feels cool outside here today with no sun and overcast conditions, but i still wanted to verify our Sullys temps in his outdoor shed. 91 and he’s happy. Trust, but verify with a temp gun.



Should I spray inside show box to add moisture or leave it as is? I do have water on bottom of incubator but no moisture on lids like I said?


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2018)

maui sulcata said:


> Thanks for that information that does make a lot of sense. Also I forgot to add there’s no moisture on the lids is that ok?


Moisture on the lids doesn't matter. Go by the methods in that thread I linked and if these eggs are fertile, they will hatch for you. The first few days and weeks after hatching are critical. Learn from my past mistakes and don't make them yourself!


----------



## maui sulcata (Jun 25, 2018)

Tom said:


> Moisture on the lids doesn't matter. Go by the methods in that thread I linked and if these eggs are fertile, they will hatch for you. The first few days and weeks after hatching are critical. Learn from my past mistakes and don't make them yourself!



Checked on them today they seem to be doing well.
One is starting to chalk from the top so far.


----------

